# Unitronic stage 2 with 91 octane?



## hanrahan (Sep 10, 2008)

I am getting conflicting information on wether I can, or should, run unitronic stage 2 for HPFP on 91octane. Unitronics website says it runs optimal on 93 octane however they say its ok for 91 octane. Yet a lot of the research I have done suggests that you should run a chip optimized for the octane you commonly use.
Any thoughts?


----------



## OmegaRed1723 (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm guessing that the knock senor would retard the timing if there was any detonation. But the HPFP file is a pretty agressive tune (I just got it myself) so I dunno if I'd want to risk putting 91 in the tank. Do you not have 93 in your neck of the woods?


----------



## hanrahan (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: (OmegaRed1723)*

Exactly, almost everyone I speak to thinks there might be a timing issue.
Only 91 oct. here, in fact as far as I know most of the west coast and AZ has 91. You'd think there must be plenty guys running uni stage 2 on 91......


----------



## twisted by dezign (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm sure you'll be fine. It's very hard to find anything over 91 octane here in the West; some gas stations have 94 octane but they have more ethanol content.


----------



## Oli_A3 (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Unitronic stage 2 with 91 octane? (hanrahan)*

Tell your Unitronic distributor to contact unitronic... Abbott Automotive did it for me and called me to come back about a week later to get reflashed from St I to St II for 91.


----------



## johnnyrebel (Nov 24, 2008)

you will be fine the computer will adjust it, if you are reallly worried run some water/meth


----------



## OmegaRed1723 (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: (johnnyrebel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *johnnyrebel* »_you will be fine the computer will adjust it, if you are reallly worried run some water/meth

Yeah, water/meth kits are pretty affordable and would more than make up for the difference in octane.
Try sending an IM to Adam from Unitronic—user name *20v master*. He's usually really quick with the responses.


----------



## Celisic (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (OmegaRed1723)*

I have been running UNI stage 2 for 1 year now on 91 octane with no problem http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hanrahan (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Unitronic stage 2 with 91 octane? (Oli_A3)*

So they actually have a 91 octane stage 2 file?


----------



## hanrahan (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: (Celisic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Celisic* »_I have been running UNI stage 2 for 1 year now on 91 octane with no problem http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Nice one, how does it compare to stage 1? do you have any dyno numbers?


----------



## johnnyrebel (Nov 24, 2008)

yea they have a 91 file


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: (hanrahan)*

yes thats correct sir, but whats the point to run a file thats gonna be performing below its design because of bad gas, i suggest that if you cant get your hands on better gas, put there a water alchohol injection system, i use the coolingmist ones they rock!!!
And with Uni adaptative timming they work like a charm http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## idoke1 (Feb 22, 2009)

For the 2.ot, as long as you have it program for 91 octane, its fine. In california, do not use VALERO or ACRO GAS!!! They don't clean their gas and it will lead to failures of the HFPP (High fuel pressure pump) I suggest Chevron, Shell, Mobil, or 76. I've notice better performance and mpg on 76 gas but thats just me


----------



## hanrahan (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_yes thats correct sir, but whats the point to run a file thats gonna be performing below its design because of bad gas, 

But if they have a 91 octane file, is it not designed to run on 91 octane fuel? I could understand what you are saying if I were running the 93 octane file.


----------



## nstotal (Sep 26, 2006)

i'm running the sII on 91 octane but i don't have a HPFP. I'm sure for your application Unitronic can adjust their tune for you accordingly.


----------



## Celisic (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (hanrahan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hanrahan* »_
Nice one, how does it compare to stage 1? do you have any dyno numbers?


Going from Stage 1 to Stage 2 i noticed DRAMATIC gains. I don't have my dyno numbers but without a Intercooler with Stage one I was about 231 whp 270 torque.
Stage 2 = 256 whp / 293 Torque.


----------



## hanrahan (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: (Celisic)*

Dude your numbers are so much better than mine. I went to stage 2 with HPFP and downpipe - no intercooler either.
After stage 1 my dyno was 212WHP 235 WTQ. I was completely stock other than chip. Incidently this is in line with what unitronic advertises for its 91octane flash.
my stage 2 dyno was 222WHP 255 WTQ. Upgrades from stage 1 were TBE, HPFP and stage 2 flash of course. I was a little dissapointed with these numbers to be honest but I am putting it down to the fact that its a 91octane flash.
On a side note I think I actually prefer the way the car felt with stage 1.


----------



## twisted by dezign (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: (hanrahan)*

Only 222 whp with 91 octane?







Only a handful of gas stations here have 94 octane and those have ethanol in them (Husky/Mohawk). 
What will the car put down with 93 octane?


----------



## hanrahan (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: (twisted by dezign)*

Are we talking WHP or BHP here? I just checked Unitronics website. They advertise Stage 2 93 octane flash with HPFP is 265bhp/310tq.
By my calculations thats about 225WHP with 93octane. That means i am losing 3WHP running on 91octane.
Your numbers are very high







do you have other mods - water meth injection maybe?


----------



## Celisic (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (hanrahan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hanrahan* »_Dude your numbers are so much better than mine. I went to stage 2 with HPFP and downpipe - no intercooler either.
After stage 1 my dyno was 212WHP 235 WTQ. I was completely stock other than chip. Incidently this is in line with what unitronic advertises for its 91octane flash.
my stage 2 dyno was 222WHP 255 WTQ. Upgrades from stage 1 were TBE, HPFP and stage 2 flash of course. I was a little dissapointed with these numbers to be honest but I am putting it down to the fact that its a 91octane flash.
On a side note I think I actually prefer the way the car felt with stage 1.


Ouch man! With stage 1 i didn't have the exhaust. I bought a ATP downpipe and a Eurosport catback ( Perfect fit) things were insane once i received the Stage 2 flash. 
Unitronic Stage 2 does not request a lot of boost like most other companies , matter of fact with stage 2 im getting max of 18 psi but the smoothness of the pulls is what really matters.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: (hanrahan)*

all dynos read different, believe me you can see big variations from brand to brand, i dynoed here in Mexico in a Dynocom, and one customer dynoed with exactly the same mods as i have in a dynojet and dynoed almost identical, thats why i feel comfortable to say that the numbers are accurate....
My car haves this performance mods:
ATP Downpipe
Evoms Intake
Coolingmist stage 2 WAI
KMD HPFP
UNI Stage 2 HPFP file
And mods that dont give you 1/2 a horsepower but ensure reliability are:
Eurojet pcv fix
New oem DV
My numbers are at the wheels:
246 whp
314 lbs of torque
At the engine using 15% loss:
283 bhp
361 lbs 
I will post dyno graph later

By the way the WAI made wonders in my car, this combined with adaptative timming that UNI uses is a BOMB!!! i will always say the second best mod fro my car besides the UNI chip was the WAI!!

_Modified by [email protected] at 7:38 AM 6-12-2009_


_Modified by [email protected] at 7:39 AM 6-12-2009_


----------



## hanrahan (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Interesting. Your mods are very similar to mine and I was considering water meth injection next which would make our cars almost identical.
Do you think I could expect 20HP gain with water meth? that would make sense as far as our comparative numbers go.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: (hanrahan)*

how much boost are you spiking and holding??, remember if the car is on low octane fuel it could be knocking so the ecu trims out boost and obviously timming, remember UNi uses adaptative timming, so if you install some WAI in your car the car is not longer going to knock, so boost and timming shouldn't be trimmed and you can gain VERY good hp and torque you should be very close to my numbers yes indeed!!!!!!
Cheers and go for that WAI kit i advise you to buy some coolingmist gauge kit they are awesome and its also a boost gauge....
by the way heres a pic of my car in the last track day i organized here in mexico for UNI customers and friends, mine is the red one jeje
















and heres one overtaking a 997 turbo jejeje talk about hands ehhh jeje









Cheers
Alex




_Modified by [email protected] at 7:43 PM 6-12-2009_


----------

